
Scientology as a way of marketing your product - julycohen
http://www.maximusklein.com/2007/05/31/scientology-as-a-way-of-marketing-your-product/
======
johnson
Scientology is a cult, and methods that they use should not be used by any god
fearing person. It's all just trickery and real value is not created by
trickery.

~~~
mynameishere
Yes, but real value can be _delivered_ by trickery.

~~~
nickb
Sure, if you assume that the end justifies the means.

Hint: It almost never does and you will lose more than you gain with the
outcome.

